# Gordon County



## riddler (Nov 23, 2007)

Anyone have rut info about gordon county.  I hunt off hwy 411 in Oakman.


----------



## double b (Nov 26, 2007)

I hunted on the Bartow/ Gordon County Line on Friday and Sat. this weekend and didn't see a single deer.  A buddy of mine hunted land close by and saw a good buck Saturday and he said the bucks hocks were clean and dry and the buck was all alone.  He saw a bunch of does together and not a single buck around them.  I don't think they have started in that area yet.


----------



## Kennesawhunter (Nov 28, 2007)

Seen alot of does and a few small bucks. A member shot a nice 7 point buck Sat. a.m.  a little windy but I guess it paid off for him. Hocks still not dark and I haven't seen alot of sign of the rut in Gordon yet.


----------



## bulldog six (Dec 5, 2007)

*Gordon*

Havent saw anything like the deer I normally do. I did have a buddy on the west side of the county kill a 10 pointer this week and he said he was full blown rut.


----------



## riddler (Dec 12, 2007)

Still slow on our club near Oakman.  Hopefully this weekend will be better.


----------



## try2shoot (Dec 15, 2007)

Got this one yesterday at 4:50 pm. He was by himself but his neck was swelled up and he stunk bad. Others on the club say they are just now seeing them run does. I hunt between hwy 225 and hwy 411. Sorry forgot to stick his tongue in.
try2shoot


----------



## merc123 (Dec 24, 2007)

Between 225 and 411 is a lot of area.  Anywhere near Coosawattee/Ballground road? 

Good buck though!


----------



## try2shoot (Dec 24, 2007)

Across from Evergreen church, just off 136.
Try2shoot


----------



## merc123 (Dec 26, 2007)

I hate you now 

That's about 5 minutes from where my buddy lives.  He hunts behind his house and in a cow pasture across from his house off Little Rd/Henry Gallman rd.

Good job getting that one!  Where are you seeing the deer in that area?  He went to Carter's lake this morning and didn't see a thing.  Looks like the rut is still on in murray though...


----------



## try2shoot (Dec 27, 2007)

They have been spending a lot of time in the cut overs at our club. Not a lot being seen in the woods.
try2shoot


----------

